# afterbirth? another baby?



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm a first time goat mommy! My doe just kidded and had one kid. She then ate what I think is the afterbirth. Is she done with just one kid? Is it possible for her to have another after eating afterbirth? Do they share one ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With multiples you can get more than one afterbirth, But then again, it isn't always for each kid, it might be two afterbirths for trips ect. You never know. But indeed at least one should come out, more if there is another in there. Does she still have anymore afterbirth hanging there or a hint of another coming? If she is acting normal, she is most likely just having one. Is she still really big like she should have more in there? If ever you feel she may not be done, especially if she is acting like in labor, wash up and go in to check while she is still open. Do you have a goat breeder friend who can come over to look at her?

Dip the babies cord in iodine and make sure you unplug the teat orifices, so milk flows. Teach the kid to latch on ASAP. 

How is the baby, is it strong or weak?


----------



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

Seems strong. I gave it a starter paste and colostrum paste but was only able to get about 50cc of milk from doe to give to kid. Her udder seems hard and lumpy. I could only get enough milk to cover the bottom of the milk pail!! I'm really worried.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They usually go to another corner to have another one.
If you cant get inside she is done.
For her udder get some hot washcloths & a drop or two peppermint oil if you have it. Massage udder vigorously, Udder should not be hard or hot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does the milk look? Any clumps, blood, strings?

Test for mastitis, in case. 

If momma has no milk for her baby, you will have to go to other means to feed the baby.

If you feel you do not know what to do, seek a vet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Colostrum tests positive for mastitis most of the time... but I would think she has it if her udder is hard and lumpy. 
Bounce her belly to feel for another kid. Link your hands under her stomach in front of her udder and pull up then drop, with your hands still on her belly. If you feel something hard drop down onto your hands then therenis most likely another kid to be born. If nothing then there is most likely no more kids.


----------

